# Rancho Temp controller



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

I picked up a new Rancho unit today from jehmco. Being curious, I looked up replacement temp sensor on the unit and realized that the temp sensors that come with it are NOT designed to be submerged in water!!.

So, this brings me to my first question. How are people using their controllers? Are you just using it or are you covering the temp sensor in some way.

Another website (etc supply) suggested that you encase the sensor in a piece of pvc heat shrink tubing. I'm not sure how well you could seal the end using this stuff and if I can even buy it locally (is it any different than regular clear heat shrink?)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I stuck mine straight into the water and have been using it for over a year. That's interesting that it's not designed to be used in water. It's sealed though, is it not?


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

it looks to be sealed, but I had a friend that used the same controller and it died after a year (he said it was out about 20 degrees). Because of this I decided to look into purchasing replacement temp sensors (I always like to have spair parts on hand) and ran into this info.

http://www.cozyheat.net/Ranco-ETC-1309007-044-Replacement-Sensor_p_281.html


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I too have been using this fully submerged. I presume most of Jehmco's customers have been as well. I wonder if Jehmco is aware of this? I've had no problems to date and I test my temp readings from time to time with a secondary thermometer.


----------

